

Rich Germans demand higher taxes - cesare
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8321967.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted about 4 hours ago and killed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=898559>

I guess people don't think this is Hacker News - certainly I don't.

